# Rocky-Farbe Teamrot ausbessern?



## Smithy (10. Mai 2005)

Durch Chainsuck u.ä. sieht mein rot-weisses Element leider ziemlich vermackt aus, so dass ich es gern ausbessern würde.

Autolackstifte hab ich mir massig angeschaut, aber bislang nicht das Passende gefunden. Hat von Euch schon jemand eine passende Farbe oder einen RAL-Code für das klassische Rocky Teamrot gefunden?

Danke vorab,

Smithy


----------



## fritzn (12. Mai 2005)

ich hab mir mal überlegt, meine freundin nach nagellack loszuschicken.
könnte mir vorstellen, dass es da so einen farbton gibt. ein paar tupfer drauf und dann nochmal klarlackieren, das wäre mein plan.

aber ich fahre erst noch den alpencross, dann lohnt sich das wenigstens.

wird aber sicher cool, mit der kettenstrebe bei douglas einzulaufen und eine beauty-supervisorin zum verzweifeln zu bringen  

wenn du vorher was findest, sag bescheid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xcrider (28. August 2005)

Ich hab mal einen Peugeot 205 mit einer roten Farbe gesehen. Bin gleich zum Autohändler und hab mir en Lackstift besorgt. Und siehe da der Farbton ist exakt der gleiche wie bei meinem Element Tsc 04. Ab 2004 wurde das Rot ein wenig dunkler als noch 2003. Sol heissen bei einem 2003er und älter passt es nich so gut. Aber wenn Du ein 2004er oder 2005er hast...  Kann Dir bei Interesse auch den Farbcode besorgen.


----------



## yo_eddy (15. September 2005)

xcrider schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mal einen Peugeot 205 mit einer roten Farbe gesehen. Bin gleich zum Autohändler und hab mir en Lackstift besorgt. Und siehe da der Farbton ist exakt der gleiche wie bei meinem Element Tsc 04. Ab 2004 wurde das Rot ein wenig dunkler als noch 2003. Sol heissen bei einem 2003er und älter passt es nich so gut. Aber wenn Du ein 2004er oder 2005er hast...  Kann Dir bei Interesse auch den Farbcode besorgen.



Der Farbcode würde mich auch interessieren...danke schonmal!

Ciao,
yo_eddy


----------



## schaengel (1. Oktober 2005)

yo_eddy schrieb:
			
		

> Der Farbcode würde mich auch interessieren...danke schonmal!
> 
> Ciao,
> yo_eddy



Mich würde der Farbcode auch interessieren...


----------



## xcrider (11. Oktober 2005)

Also ich hab mal nachgeschaut...
Die Peugeot Farbe heisst: rouge lucifer pearl Farbcode: M4KQ
Und wie gesagt passt nur für Rockys ab 2004, da dort das Teamrot dunkler ist. 
Ich habe einen Lackstift benutzt ohne jedoch den mitgelieferten Klarlack zu benutzten. Und wie ich schon sagte passt 100%ig!!!


----------



## ik23 (11. Oktober 2005)

Hi,
hat vielleicht auch noch jemand n Tip für das Rot vor 2004?


----------



## Anaxagore (26. Januar 2006)

wäre auch interessiert an ein rot

für ein 97er element to

weiß jemand etwas?


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (26. Januar 2006)

Bei Revell Modelbaufarben sollte evtl was passendes dabei sein.


----------

